# Cannot recover BIOS!



## lightmans

Please help, I have just updated my BIOS and when my PC restarted for windows updates (after BIOS update had finished) it came up saying :
"Boot Block Compatible Version Ver.019
Please do Not insert any disc into CD-ROM
if you want to recovery with an USB device.
Bad BIOS checksum. Starting BIOS Recovery...

Checking for CD-ROM...
CD-ROM found.
Reading file "P5QLDPRO.ROM" . Completed.

Error ! The BIOS is too old, or not compatible with current motherboard hardware. "
(ASUS Support Disk)

and if i try to recover using a CD or a USB it says they cannot be found.

Please give me some advice. I am hoping i do not have to replace the battery or get a new mobo, and i have had this one for less than 1 day!


----------



## tremmor

it sounds like you flashed. if you did you better check for a recovery for the bios. Or you will replace the motherboard. Its a good way to terminate the motherboard. 

Even worse it sounds like the wrong one. Im waiting for a comment also.
im sure they will ask. which motherboard and my question is why did ya.


----------



## lightmans

I am sending it back to the retailer, i have tried everything i can think of to get it working but i have had no luck. Oh, well, i at least got a couple of hours from it....


----------



## jamesd1981

the retailer wont replace the motherboard if you have damaged it by incorrectly flashing the bios


----------



## lightmans

What does that mean?


----------



## Dystopia

If you downloaded the wrong BIOS or if you forced the BIOS to update, then you broke it, meaning the retailer won't accept the return.


----------



## lightmans

Well i have not downloaded the wrong bios and to update the bios, i used the software that was on the cd that came with the mobo


----------



## Nanobyte

I also think you are out of luck.

Whenever you update BIOS, firmware or drivers, there is a risk.  You have to weigh the risks against the benefits.  BIOS and firmware are higher risk because you cannot undo changes or hung/incorrect updates.  New drivers may not work but at least you can easily rollback.  In this thread, get the thing working first and then look at updates.  Don't add unnecessary complications or void your warranty.  Your equipment is probably going to be fine with the existing settings.

It's only when new technology comes along that you really need the updates.  Other than trying once to see what is involved, I have not updated any of the forementioned in the last 10 years. Someone who is always using the latest gizmos may have to update more frequently.  If you have a system that is working fine, there is no imperative to update.

This is also the downside of DIY.  Again, you have to weigh the cost savings of doing it yourself against the risks of messing up.  You will always learn more by doing it yourself.


----------



## lightmans

Well the Motherboard was £70 so if they cannot/will not fix it, I suppose it could have been a lot worse


----------



## Nanobyte

You may have a point about using the CD software to update but it depends on what that involved.  Was the update on the CD or did it go online to get it?  Either way, if you had to select the version to update and got it wrong then it's tough luck.  If it was selected automatically and gave no warning messages then you could argue your case with the retailer.

If you have not tried it you could clear the CMOS but I don't think it will help.

With BIOS and firmware updates you have to think about things like the power supply being interrupted.  If you live in the country, you don't want to be updating during a thunderstorm where lightning may take out the power.


----------



## tremmor

for the record the only time and way i did a flash. Is what will the flash do for me. Will it make the motherboard faster, is it critical, security or to help fix an issue with hardware i have. i always read about the flash and what it does. might just be a minor and i leave it alone. i have not flashed many time unless i think its in my best interest. 

Its like taking updates for windows too. same thing. theres some i will not take. but i don't need it. It applies to someone else that will benefit by it. 
there might be something available from the site to repair it. mine had one to attempt to put it back to default settings. check for it. worse case that wont work either. good luck.
let us know one way or the other.


----------



## lightmans

The software took the bios from the internet i think, and it chose the best one for me. And I was installing windows updates while the bios was updating, that couldnt have affected it could it? I did try clearing the CMOS but that didnt do anything


----------



## jamesd1981

if the motherboard was brand new why did you try to update the bios anyway


----------



## tremmor

you will be a lot better off if this is a build goto the motherboard manufacture. or goto the oem manufacture you have and find it your self. the term might be bios recovery. or email the manufacture or oem and explain. they will answer.


----------



## lightmans

I dont know why i did it to be honest  I didnt know i wasn't meant to. I guess i will learn from my mistakes, and in the future i will not update the bios. Thanks for the help people, i will let you know if they repair it or not


----------



## tremmor

still say you might be able to fix your self. depends on the damage.
ask again.  what computer, HP or what. was it a build? someone may help and may get it fixed. Please answer the question.


----------



## lightmans

It was a build, ASUS P5QLD PRO. and i have read that it may be cause by the battery, but  I would rather the retailer haves a look at it first and if they wont do anything, then i will try replacing it. The retailer is coming tomorrow to pick it up.


----------



## Nanobyte

lightmans said:


> I dont know why i did it to be honest  I didnt know i wasn't meant to.....


You can update the BIOS at some point.  Most ordinary users probably never bother.  All I was saying is don't update initially.  There are too many other things going on during a build.  It's an unnecessary distraction, and it's almost certain you don't need an update to get the PC going.

If you are going up upgrade the BIOS, read the notes on the download page.  I see for your MB that the old BIOS 502 included support for recent CPUs.  If that happened to be the most recent update and you just bought the latest CPU, you might want to check the details and decide if it's essential to update.  BIOS 601 you may want to install if you POST time is long and your CPU is a Pentium 631.  Otherwise you may want to skip.

Good luck with the retailer.


----------



## lightmans

I was using a Core 2 Duo E7500


----------



## jamesd1981

asus is a good brand, but if you had bought a gigabyte board they have a dual bios setup, so if you damage the main bios you can restore from the backup


----------



## lightmans

I was actually thinking about getting a mobo from Gigabyte 

Wow i actually feel like a dick now..


----------



## lightmans

NEWS! The retailer said it IS broken (which i knew) and they have now sent it back to ASUS for repair. So hopefully when i get it back, it will not break. Although i admit it may have been my fault.


----------



## lightmans

News. ASUS said that the mobo is condemed. So i have been given a refund. So now i have to find another mobo. So would you reccomend ASUS or Gigabyte? (I am not too keen on ASUS now)


----------



## Casey

lightmans said:


> News. ASUS said that the mobo is condemed. So i have been given a refund. So now i have to find another mobo. So would you reccomend ASUS or Gigabyte? (I am not too keen on ASUS now)



Gigabyte all the way!


----------



## killerser

将你的ROM文件拷贝到 flash disk，然后插到USB接口，然后开机，并按住Ctrl+Home（或者Ctrl+B或者Ctrl+ESC，我不知道你主板的型号，所以无法给你更多的建议。）大约等待20秒或更久一些的时间，就会出现RECOVERY界面，此时BIOS已开始恢复。还有，ROM要改名字，比如ATI要改成ATIBOOT.ROM，你可以尝试google.com获取更多资料。


----------



## OvenMaster

killerser said:


> 将你的ROM文件拷贝到 flash disk，然后插到USB接口，然后开机，并按住Ctrl+Home（或者Ctrl+B或者Ctrl+ESC，我不知道你主板的型号，所以无法给你更多的建议。）大约等待20秒或更久一些的时间，就会出现RECOVERY界面，此时BIOS已开始恢复。还有，ROM要改名字，比如ATI要改成ATIBOOT.ROM，你可以尝试google.com获取更多资料。


Which apparently translates to _"Copy your ROM files to the flash disk, and then plug into the USB port, then boot and hold down the Ctrl + Home (or Ctrl + B or Ctrl + ES C, I do not know the model number of your motherboard, so I can not give you more recommendations.) wait 20 seconds or about some of the time, there will be RECO VERY interface, then BIOS has begun to recover. There, ROM to change the name, such as ATI to change ATIBOOT.ROM, you can try google.com for more information."_

The only reason I see to flash newer motherboards is for updated CPU support, but it's impossible to do if you buy a new CPU that's not supported by the older BIOS. The only way around it is to buy from a retailer that gets the latest and newest parts.


----------

